# Need some help writin lyrics :/



## FallenGlory (Feb 18, 2011)

Hey FAF, I need to write a rap for a school project, and I (we) are terrible at it  We spent the whole class trying to get random rhymes like "The cake ain't a lie, I don't want yo gay* pie"

It's a song that kinda starts off rappin about how I don't know what to rap about, then it kinda goes off topic because I'm just sifting through rhymes to find a nice topic to rap about. That's where you guys come in; I need help with writin my raps about random raps! All I need y'all to provide is at least two(2)(or one if it rhymes with almost anything) words that rhyme (or rhyme when said a certain way) and possibly a subject or how I could use put those words into context to make it hella ILL(optional, but highly recomended).

Its kinda hard for 3.5 nerds to write a rap when we barely have a topic and so many little things we think we'd be able to put into my verses, so I'm turning to even more nerds to help with our rhyme problems! 
I'll be sure to credit you (if you want) in a later verse and/or during my shpancy free's.

Thanks!
Inusan


*Censored because it's for school and my teacher sucks.​


----------



## Phirae (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJuRXTNSORE

There's your rap! xD


----------



## FallenGlory (Feb 19, 2011)

what is this i don't even............. i think my ears are bleeding from how much win that video contained.


----------

